# Lamborghini Aventador Roadster Spied Cold-Weather Testing



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Spy photographers this week had a chance encounter with a convoy of Lamborghini test mules including one very intriguing matte black Aventador mule. Close inspection of the roof of the black Aventador reveals that it is very likely a prototype of the unconfirmed but certainly expected LP700-4 Roadster.

Roadster versions of Lamborghini's top dog model have been a major part of Sant Agata's business since the days of the Diablo so that there may be an Aventador drop-top is really no surprise. This time around though it appears that the clumsy fabric top of the most recent Murcielago roadster may be replaced by a carbon fiber panel that should prove both lighter in weight and more easily installed. 

Check out even more photos from this set via our photo gallery linked below.


----------



## -EuroDub- (Jan 1, 2010)

Sweet :thumbup: even though this is old news now lol


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## fiyascoricardo (Sep 5, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Spy photographers this week had a chance encounter with a convoy of Lamborghini test mules including one very intriguing matte black Aventador mule. Close inspection of the roof of the black Aventador reveals that it is very likely a prototype of the unconfirmed but certainly expected LP700-4 Roadster auto clicker word unscrambler jumble solver.
> 
> Roadster versions of Lamborghini's top dog model have been a major part of Sant Agata's business since the days of the Diablo so that there may be an Aventador drop-top is really no surprise. This time around though it appears that the clumsy fabric top of the most recent Murcielago roadster may be replaced by a carbon fiber panel that should prove both lighter in weight and more easily installed.
> 
> Check out even more photos from this set via our photo gallery linked below.


even though this is old news now


----------



## emilymoore0 (Oct 15, 2019)

*Lamborghini Aventador Roadster*

Awesome looking and very energetic engine I will drive 4 or 5 times. That Engine It also has an automatic start/stop, which is an odd thing in a V12 Lamborghini. It can be easily turned off, which is good because you'll want to turn it off


----------



## nikkijam (Sep 16, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Spy photographers this week had a chance encounter with a convoy of Lamborghini test mules including one very intriguing matte black Aventador mule. Close inspection of the roof of the black Aventador reveals that it is very likely a prototype of the unconfirmed but certainly expected LP700-4 Roadster.
> 
> Roadster versions of Lamborghini's top dog model have been a major part of Sant Agata's





[email protected] said:


> automatic clicking start business since the days of the Diablo so that there may be an Aventador drop-top is really no surprise. This time around though it appears that the clumsy fabric top of the most recent Murcielago roadster may be replaced by a carbon fiber panel that should prove both lighter in weight and more easily installed.


Awesome looking and very energetic engine I will drive 4 or 5 times. 
That Engine It also has an auto simulate start/stop. Yes.


----------



## Blaby (9 mo ago)

Nice engine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

